
The Space Shuttle’s Controversial Launch Abort Plan (2014) - Tomte
https://www.tested.com/science/space/460233-space-shuttles-controversial-launch-abort-plan/
======
eesmith
Here's Scott Manley of Kerbal Space Program/YouTube fame doing the "Space
Shuttle RTLS Abort Challenge - Without The Manual" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwn3kk-q1YU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwn3kk-q1YU)
.

